# Feels like my spirit died



## barbara512 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have been with my husband for 8 years but married for 2 years and have 2 children. We had our share of ups and downs, but for the most part a pretty normal marriage. 

So one night a month ago we had a argument and went to bad. The next morning he initiated sex with me, had coffee afterwards, told me how excited he was for the evening to get here so we could have a good evening. He walks me to my car so I could go to work. 

A few hours later he calls me at work to inform me he has took all of his belongings and moved out. I paniced because I didnt know what to do or say. I leave work right then and there and drive home like a bat out of hell. I get home to realize he took all of his belonggings including a bedroom set that was given to the both of us as a wedding gift. I was hysterically crying, screaming in shock. I called him to ask where are kids were and he told me he took them to a daycare ( which they have never been before) and that he would bring them home at 4:00pm. Well 4:00 passes 5:00 passes and no sign of him or my kids. I call him and get no answer from him. Finally 6:00pm rolls around I went to go get them. That night was the worst night of my life I felt like I was a foreigner to my own life. 

A week later he shows up at my job and we talk a little bit about what happened, what mad him so upset to just leave with no warning. He said he was just tired of the arguing. So at the end of the conversation we decide to try counseling. 

We had our first session and it seemed like it could be a tool that could really help both of us in our marriage. So we decided that it was something we would stick through so we can get our family back together.

I moved my brother in with me so that way I could have a sitter to watch my kids so I could continue to work without having to pay for child care. My brother recently had surgery on his knee so he cant work for a couple of months. He has prescribed vicodin for pain and has rehab twice a week. So my husband and I worked out a plan so that way he watches the kids the 2 days out of the week my brother has his rehab. So one night my brother cancelled his rehab and I called my husband to let him know that he didnt have to watch the kids. He became furious and told me that I was selfish and that he didnt want to attend counseling anymore. He also attacked my brother calling him a drug addict. I asked him if he was sure and he said thats why he moved out he was over it. Again I was devestated. I felt like I was punched in the gut. Im at a lost for words. We're not on speaking terms. Any advice??


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

wow. first of all, i'm sorry this happen but i'm glad you found this forum. it has really helped me alot.
all i can say, is there is more to this than what he is saying right now. the sudden mood changes i'm assuming aren't normal. also, the daycare thing makes no sense. i ran daycares for 5 years and you can walk in, sign your kids up and pay and leave them that day. it's just not possible and there is a ton of paperwork to fill out. this makes me feel like it was something he was planning.

i think your best bet would be to sit back and not contact him. i think you also need to start looking into phone records and online to see if there might be somebody else.


----------



## barbara512 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you!! The last time i tried to contact him I wanted to let him know I was removing him from my auto insurance. Now he is driving around without any insurance and I feel bad but he didnt answer my call so im trying to stop worrying about it.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

B512, sorry. What an awful story. 

Was your husband this erratic in the 8 years prior to marriage or is it a recent development?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

sounds medical or chemical. honestly it sounds like some crack heads I've known.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm sorry you have been going through all this. 

It does sound like your husband has some problems he needs help with. I am concerned that he would leave the children at the daycare like that. You must have been frantic and they must have been scared. i would definitely document that. Write down what happened. Be sure to date it. Have the daycare provider sign something indicating that he dropped them off and that they weren't picked up until 6:00. I would also have her call you should he ever drop the kids off there again. He sounds somewhat unstable. You should know where the children are and that they are picked up when they should be.

Good luck.


----------



## muriel12 (Jul 10, 2012)

It seems that people can act like this out of no where. I have a similar story where my husband left without a note while I was out. It was based on the fight that was trivial. He denied there is anyone else and I didn't try to find out either. I guess why would I even want to know. We don't have kids though. It kills you like a sharp knife to come back to empty home.


----------



## barbara512 (Jul 24, 2012)

We met up last Friday so he can meet up with the kids and to discuss a upcoming child support case we have coming up. He became so upset when I voiced I was concerened with him driving our kids around with a suspended drivers license. An argument followed and I cut the visit short. The next day our car insurance was due. I really didnt want to call him but I know that this is an expense that has to be taken care of. He didn't answer, so I went ahead and had the insurance company remove him from the insurance. I haven't heard from him since Friday and dont plan on calling him anymore untill court. I hope im doing the right thing


----------

